# السلام عليكم .. المهندس / خالد (عضو جديد بينكم) .. وإني محتار



## المهندس . خالد (14 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وبعد ... 

( معكم أخوكم الطالب المهندس / خالد ) 
وإني حقيقة لسعيد جدا لوجودي بين نخبة من المهندسين والكتاب الكبار 
في هذا الملتقى الأكثر من رائع ( ملتقى المهندسين العرب ) ..... 

وأتمنى بأن أفيد وأستفيد ...
وأن ألقى قبولكم لي وأن أكون أخا خفيفا عليكم . 

فلم أشارك هنا إلا لأعجابي بهذا الملتقى وبمن فيه وبما يحتويه 
فبادرت بالتسجيل .. وعدم التردد بذلك ... 

:

وأيضا فانا أرجو بان اجد ضالتي هنا
فلقد ذكرت في نهاية عنوان الموضوع ( إني محتار ) 
وسأذكر السبب من خلال هذا الموضوع .


أنا أخوكم / خالد 

أدرس حاليا في آخر مرحلة من التعليم العام ( في الثالث ثانوي ) 
بمدينة ( الجبيل الصناعية )

وأنا ولله الحمد مجد ومجتهد في دراستي وتحصيلي للدرجات عالية ولله الحمد 

وأنا في الوقت الراهن (( محتار جدا جدا )) بين ( 3 تخصصات هندسية ) 
فلقد أحببت هذا المجال ( المجال الهندسي ) 
مقياسا لرغباتي أولا ومقياسا لقدراتي وطموحي وأهدافي 

وأتمنى بأن أرى نصائحكم وإرشادكم لي فأنا محتاج لها 
ولو كان رأيا أو كلمة بسيطة حول الموضوع 
فبالعكس إني محتاج لمثل هذه الآراء مهما كانت ومن أي شخص كانت
فهذا لا يعني أن أحصرها لآراء المهندسين وفي المجال الهندسي فقط .. 

وإليكم خلاصة ترشيحي للتخصات التالية والتي احترت بينها وأيها أختار 
وأسير على دربها لمستقبلي 
وتحقيقا لرغبتي وطموحي وأهدافي 
:

ومنها : 

[ الهندسة الميكانيكية ] _ [ الهندسة الصناعية ]ٍ _ [ الهندسة المدنية ] 

والسبب في حصري لتلك التخصصات الثلاث .. 
يعود وهذا ما اعتقده وما استوعبته من الآخرين .. 

أنها قريبة من المجال ( الفيزيائي ) 
وهذه المادة في دراستي لها بالمرحلة الثانوية اكتشفت فيها قدراتي العالية 
فانا محب ومتميز في هذه المادة . 
ومنها أيضا مادة الرياضيات واللغة الانجليزية . 

ومنها أيضا تحقيقا لرغبتي . 

فما رأيكم يا اخوتي ؟ 

ماهي التخصصات الأفضل لعدة نواحي من بين تلك التخصصات ؟ 

وماهو الفرق بينهم ؟ وأي منها لها الفرصة الأكبر للطلب عليها في السنوات القادمة 
وأنا مقبل ( للتعليم الجامعي ) ؟

وأيضا أي منها تحمل صفات القائد والقيادة ؟
.. فلقد اكتشفت أنا وغيري 
أني أحمل صفات القائد الرائعة ... 
وأيضا أنا أحب وأعشق هذه الصفة لما تحمله من مميزات تتوافق معي ولشخصيتي .
وهنا أود أن أنبه على نقطة . 
أنا لست بمهندس ولكن سميت به نفسي من باب التشجيع لا أكثر . 

أرجوكم فانا أطلب الاستشارة منكم جميعا حول حيرتي .

:

فشكرا جزيلا لكم ولعطائكم في هذا الصرح الشامخ أدامه الله لكم .

داعيا الله لنا ولكم التوفيق والسداد بالدنيا والآخرة .

اخيكم ومحبكم / المهندس . خالد 
​


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (14 أغسطس 2009)

الاخ العزيز والصغير خالد
أهلا بك في ملتقاك ، بين اخوانك الكبار والصغار ، أما عن الاقسام الهندسية التى ذكرتها فكلها أقسام هندسية محترمة ، ولكن حسب رؤيتي فإن أصلح فرع لمن يعيش في الخليج ، هو الهندسة المدنية ، ذلك لان البناء هو ما يُنفق عليه بسخاء في الخليج ، أما عن القيادة ، فالمهندس مهنة قيادية أيا كان نوعها ، فتوكل علي الله ودع الحيرة ، والتحق بالهندسة المدنية ، وستجد في الملتقي قسم عظيم في هذا الفرع الهندسي ، وستجد خبرات لا يستهان بها ، وستجد مراجع ، وأبحاث ، ومقالات علمية . وأهلا بك مرة ثانية .


----------



## المهندس . خالد (15 أغسطس 2009)

أستاذي الفاضل // A.mak 
 
 أشكرك على ترحيبك الرائع لي اخي الكريم .. وما انتم بصغار .. فكلكم كبار 
 صدقت فالعمل من وجهة نظري ليس به عيب إن كان موافقا له من ناحية قدراته 
ورغبته أيضا إن كان في الإمكان ذلك 
 تحقيقا لحديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : إن الله يحب اذا عمل أحدكم عملا أن يتقنه . 
وإتقان العمل أحيانن لا يأتي إلا عن طيب نفس وراحة بال لهذا العمل .
 
 قلت أن الهندسةالمدنية هي الأفضل في منطقة الخليج على حسب منظورك . 
وفعلا أنا شعرت بذلك من خلال بحثي والتحري للتخصات في منطقتنا
 لي سؤال إن سمحت . 
 
 إذا هل الهندسة المدنية ستبقى قيمة من ناحية الطلب عليها مستقبلا ؟ وهل يترقى كثيرا في وظيفته ؟ 
 ويستلم الراتب الممتاز ؟ 
 وسمعت أخي الفاضل بأن هناك فروق بين المهندسين وإن تشابهوا في التخصص ماهو الفرق ؟ 
 
 جزيت خيرا أستاذي الفاضل // A.mak 
 
 كلامك جميل وسأضعه في نصب عيني فلقد أفدتني .. وهذا ما أريده الإستفادة من خبراتكم وإنجازاتكم 
 شكرا لك ... ​


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (15 أغسطس 2009)

أخي الكريم 
إن الهندسة المدنية والمعمارية لهما السيق في منطقة الخليج وستستمر بحسب رؤيتي ما دام هناك وفرة ، والفروق بين المهندسين بحسب اجتهاداتهم ، واطمئن من ناحية الراتب والترقيات .فتوكل علي الله.


----------



## المهندس . خالد (16 أغسطس 2009)

الأستاذ // A.mak 

شاكر لك تواجدك ومشاركتك الرائعة في حيرتي 
أفدتني أخي الفاضل برأيك .. فشكرا جزيلا لك .. 
باقي لي بأن أبحث وأستمر في هذا الملتقى لأستفيد وأكتسب بعض الخبرة والفكرة عن كل تساؤل ولو خلفية بسيطة
والتوفيق كله بيد الله عز وجل .. فالحمدلله على كل حال

شكرا لك ..و دمت بخير​


----------



## المهندس . خالد (16 أغسطس 2009)

اعزائي وأساتذتي الأفاضل // 

إذا سمحتم .. قدموا آرآءكم ولو شيئا بسيطا من مميزات كل من المهندسين وبما يتميز كل منهم عن الآخر : 

المهندس المدني .. المهندس الميكانيكي .. المهندس الصناعي 

وأيهم يحمل الفرصة الأكبر في منطقتنا .. منطقة الخليج العربي ؟ 
وفي مدينة صناعية 

وإن كان لكم آرآء أخرى عن تخصصات أخرى فلا مانع .. الباب مفتوح لنا جميعا 

دعوه للمناقشة وإبداء الرأي .. لأستفيد أنا ويستفيد غيري حين إطلاعه على هذا الموضوع ... 

شكرا لكم .. 
أخيكم ومحبكم // المهندس . خالد​


----------



## المهندس . خالد (18 أغسطس 2009)

الآن .. بدأت أميل لـ [ الهندسة المدنية ] .. و .. [ الهندسة الميكانيكية ] 

لمى أضافوه لي أخوتي هنا من معلومات قيمة للتخصصين .. 

ولازلت محتاج إلى آرآئكم وإرشادكم لي .. فتكون الفائدة لي ولمن يمر بعدي لهذا الموضوع 
جزيتم خيرا أساتذتي الكرام ..


----------

